# Canon XA20 and XA25



## expatinasia (Apr 4, 2013)

So they are not EOS, but they are Canon, and their specs are pretty impressive:



> Two Ultra-Compact Professional Camcorders Enabling Wireless Digital Content Transfer and Remote Operation; New Canon XA25 and XA20 Camcorders Include a 20x HD Zoom Lens, Simultaneous MP4 and AVCHD Recording, a 3.5-Inch Organic LED Touch Panel Display, and Wireless Connectivity for Digital Content Uploading or Remote Operation Via Tablet or Smartphone ....... Essential for broadcast and professional use, the Canon XA25 HD camcorder provides an HD/SD-SDI connector (BNC) to feed video directly to a microwave van, satellite uplink, or other TV transmission system. The positioning of the connector allows for handheld shooting while the SDI cable is attached



From:
http://www.dvinfo.net/news/canon-usa-introduces-xa25-and-xa20-professional-hd-camcorders.html

What are your thoughts on this? This seems a nice step up from the XA10 and has some very useful features including XLR.


----------



## RGF (Apr 4, 2013)

Does anyone know what percent of revenue and profit canon gets from various camera and video product categories?


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 4, 2013)

RGF said:


> Does anyone know what percent of revenue and profit canon gets from various camera and video product categories?



I have no idea RGF, and fail to see what that has to do with the XA20 and XA25. An interesting question though.


----------



## Chris Burch (Apr 5, 2013)

Timing is everything. I had a cart built from Adorama with an XA10 and host of accessories and was planning to make the purchase yesterday while I was at work. I didn't go through my email until I got home and noticed the announcement for these new cameras. I would have been SOOOO peeved if I had already bought it, so that's definitely a plus, but now I need to make alternate plans for the 2 video shoots I have before June. I'm going to try the CPS Loaner program for the first time and see how that works out. If not, I'll just go back to DSLR video, which I find quite painful to pull off.

The upgrades look quite nice and well worth the wait. Twice the zoom, bigger chip so better low light, supposedly improved ergonomics, and 60p.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 5, 2013)

RGF said:


> Does anyone know what percent of revenue and profit canon gets from various camera and video product categories?



Surely that information exists, but not for public consumption. My guess is that anyone with access to that info is subject to a confidentiality agreement.


----------



## shobytza (Sep 21, 2013)

3.5-Inch Organic LED Touch Panel Display
Canon has produced its own OLED Displays ?


----------

